# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بعض الحزن موت..وبعض الحزن ميلاد

## Ahmad zo3bi

بعض الحزن يصهرك يذيبك كالشموع يسكبك كالماء يشتتك كالأمواج

بعض الحزن ينهيك يجففك كالأشجار يسقطك كالأوراق يذبلك كالورد

بعض الحزن يهدك يفجرك كالجبال يبعثرك كالرمال يشتتك كالأمطار

بعض الحزن يحرقك يشعلك كالأخشاب يتركك كالجمر يخلفك كالرماد 

بعض الحزن يعميك يطفئ مصابيحك يسرق نورك يعتمك كالليل

بعض الحزن يرعبك يخيفك كالأشباح يلاحقك كالوحوش يهددك كالموت

بعض الحزن يخنقك يقيم في صدرك يسرق هواءك يكتم أنفاسك

بعض الحزن يحنيك كالأغصان يهشمك كالزجاج يهدك كالجدار

بعض الحزن يشتتك يدمر عقلك يضيع عناوينك يطمس ذاكرتك

بعض الحزن يخدعك يزيف لك حقائق يمنحك السراب ويعلمك الوهم بلا حدود

بعض الحزن يصادقك يتودد إليك يلتصق بك لا يفارقك للأبد 

بعض الحزن ينفعك يضيء لك العتمة ينقذك من أوهامك يريك حقيقة الأشياء

بعض الحزن يغسلك يطهرك من أوهامك يطليك بالواقع يعيد بناءك

بعض الحزن يلدك يخرجك من الحياة يمنحك فرصة أخرى وطريقًا جديدًا

بعض الحزن يغيرك ينسفك يقلب موازينك يعيد حساباتك مع نفسك 

بعض الحزن يسجنك يبعدك عن العالم يخفيك عن الحياة يبقيك وحيدًا

بعض الحزن يقتلك يجمد إحساسك يوقف عجلة الزمان يفقدك شهية الحياة

بعض الحزن يعتقك من قيودك يمنحك حريتك ينهي استعمارهم لك

بعض الحزن يرممك يقيمك يملأ صدوعك يعيد رسم خرائطك

بعض الحزن مرآتك يواجهك في نفسك يكشف لك عيوبك يضع حقيقتك أمامك

بعض الحزن بلا طعم ولا نكهة ولا رائحة مجرد إحساس متعب يمر بك يأخذ منك ما يأخذ ويترك لديك من الكآبة ما يترك

أحبتـــــــــــــــي
لكـــــــــن 

الحزن ضرورة في هذه الحياة
فقد قالوا ان لم يوجد الحزن
ما كنا عرفنا معنى الفرح
وان لم تكن قد عشت لوعة الفراق عن الحبيب
او الوطن ماكنت ذقت حلاوة اللقاء 


وفي الاخير 
اقول لكـــــــــم
نحن من يبحث عن الحزن ونستطيع التخلص منة بابتسامة  :Smile:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مشكور على الموضوع
ولكن الحزن شعور نفسي يشعر بة الإنسان في كثير من الأحيان عندما يفقد شيء ما , أو عندما يحدث لة شيء لا يسرة .
ولكنة أيضا يأتي على الإنسان لحظة يشعر بها بالحزن مع أنة لا يكون حاصل لة شيء , فهذا هو أقسى أنواع الحزن , الذي تحتاج بة لأحد يساعدك ولكنك لا تعرف بماذا يساعدك .

على كل حال الله يبعد عنا الحزن ويخلي أيامنا سعادة وهذا بأيدينا نحن

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور احمد

----------


## coconut

_بتذوق الاضداد نميز بين أذواقها_

_و بهاي الحالة أحلى شيئ الابتسامة اللي عرفوها بانها انحناء تستقيم به الامور_ 

يسلمو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بعض الحزن يعتقك من قيودك يمنحك حريتك ينهي استعمارهم لك

بعض الحزن يرممك يقيمك يملأ صدوعك يعيد رسم خرائطك

بعض الحزن مرآتك يواجهك في نفسك يكشف لك عيوبك يضع حقيقتك أمامك

هذا ما يمثله لي الحزن


شكرا لكم جميعا :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

نحن من يبحث عن الحزن ونستطيع التخلص منة بابتسامة  :Smile: 

صح 100%

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بعض الحزن يشتتك يدمر عقلك يضيع عناوينك يطمس ذاكرتك

بعض الحزن يخدعك يزيف لك حقائق يمنحك السراب ويعلمك الوهم بلا حدود

بعض الحزن يصادقك يتودد إليك يلتصق بك لا يفارقك للأبد 

بعض الحزن ينفعك يضيء لك العتمة ينقذك من أوهامك يريك حقيقة الأشياء



حلووووو
يسلمو

----------


## القلم الحزين

مشكور احمد عالموضوع الحلو
انا بالنسبة لي الحزن اصبح شيء لا يفارقني ابدا اما بسب فقدان شي عزيز
او بسبب اي شي اخر 
فمثلا انا حزينة اليوم لانني حصلت على علامة مش كويسة بمادة من المواد
وحاسة حالي رح اموت من القهر والزعل

----------


## The Gentle Man

نحن من يبحث عن الحزن ونستطيع التخلص منة بابتسامة 


الحزن لا يأتي الا اذا نحن اردناه

لا تفكر بالحزن لا يأتيك
واذا اتاك فهو عقاب لانك لم تقدر قمية الفرح الذي انت فيه

يعطيك العافية احمد
كثير حلو الموضوع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا لكم جميعا

بس شو جاب الموضوع عبالكم هسه انا منزله من شهر 2 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بعض الحزن يغسلك يطهرك من أوهامك يطليك بالواقع يعيد بناءكش


يسلموا

----------


## حمص وفلافل

شكرا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بعض الحزن يخدعك يزيف لك حقائق يمنحك السراب ويعلمك الوهم بلا حدود


كلام على الوجع ... موضوع رائع ... مشكور احمد

----------


## رنيم



----------


## الفنان الشاب محمد ملحم

يسلمو

----------

